

Terry Callier, Singer and Songwriter (and Programmer), Dies at 67 - klenwell
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/31/arts/music/terry-callier-singer-and-songwriter-dies-at-67.html

======
johncoltrane
I didn't know he was a programmer.

I discovered him in 1995 on a mixtape (by Tom Simonian Thump) a friend brought
back from San Francisco the year before. "Dancing Girl" was an incredible
piece and it still gives me goose bumps every time I hear it.

That song was a shock for me and another friend: we were both into crate
digging and we spent countless and fruitless days looking for anything by
Terry Callier. At the time, _nobody_ knew about that guy here in France and it
took years until we found anything. Until he did a come back in the early
00's.

------
vectorbunny
Seek out 'The New Folk Sound of Terry Callier'. Spare production, strong and
haunting voice. These recordings are more than 45 years old and sound like
they could have been made yesterday.

~~~
anth1y
+1 and check out 'What Color is Love'

great talent and will be sorely missed...

